# Tombstone Anchoring



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't spent all this time making tombstones to have them blow away or be stolen. So, in addition to securing the stones on two pieces of 24" rebar (12" in the ground and 12" into the stone) I am using 45 lbs test steel fishing line leader to help hold the stone to the ground. The fishing line leader comes in a pack of six and in different lengths (I'm using 18" leader) and I bought them at Walmart for about $1.75.









I drilled a hole up through the bottom of the stone about 8 inches deep. I then squeezed some foamboard adhesive down inside the hole. 









I then took a regular old wall anchor and separated the part that spreads apart when you drive a screw into it. 









The leaders have loops at each end. One end had the part that the hook would attach to. I took the other end and pushed it up through the anchor on the end I split apart. Once through, I attached one of the loops to one of the ends I split apart. My thought is that if the wind (or a thief) tugs on the tombstone the split anchor will dig into the foam.









I then shoved the anchor down inside the hole. Then filled the hole with expanding foam. (I used foam adhesive on the first stone, but used expanding foam on all of the rest)









The loop on the other end sticking out of the tombstone will be attached to a metal stake pounded into the ground









You could also attach one of those 120 decibel personal alarms to the leader loop and the metal stake. These alarm work by pulling a little metal pin out of the alarm. 









Be careful if you do this part after you have painted your stones. Lean the tombstones so that the front is facing up. This is so the expanding foam won't expanded on to the front of the stone. I had some foam expand onto the front of the Dee Cayed stone as shown in the picture.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

's looking very good indeed,excellent idear.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

UPDATE. The expanding foam cured overnight. I tried pulling the anchor out of one of my crappier tombstones (no big deal if I ruined it). I couldn't even budge the anchor. I had wrapped the wire around my fingers and pulled..hard...and the wire started cutting into my skin. I think this will work extremely well. I'm sure someone could really give it a hard yank and the anchor will come out, but at that time the alarm will sound hopefully making them think twice about taking the stone with them.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow spinachetr! * I can't wait to try this idea! We have lost many a stone to wind and general bumps from treaters trying to handle them. No vandalism - but there's bound to be a first time. Have tried everything from bricks to fishing line to tent stakes to you name it.
Your idea looks like a grand way to save the day - and best of all - easy on the eye (nothing like the visual effect of trying to weigh down fly-away stones with rocks and bricks... ) so the look of the grave scene will be preserved! 
Very nice tutorial...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea and easy to do.


----------

